

Software developers are not depressed (but everyone else is) - jamesfisher
https://medium.com/@MrJamesFisher/software-developers-are-not-depressed-1e61db4f480d

======
cocoalovethax
I don't know if I agree with this, for me the past several years of indie
software development have been marked by depression, alcoholism, loneliness,
and heart-break. I released an iPhone video game back in 2010, took two years
to make, 1000 graphic files I drew by hand, and 20,000 lines of code. And it
fell flat on its face; how can someone NOT get depressed when this happens to
them? There are probably thousands of indie developers who never make a profit
-- is this article referring to developers with "normal" jobs or indie devs?

~~~
TheCoelacanth
I would describe your job as "sole proprietor" rather than as "software
developer". It doesn't seem to be the software development that's giving you
problems, but rather the difficulty of running a small business in the gaming
industry.

